# Marine quality paint substitute



## davisrf (Aug 7, 2007)

I do mostly commercial exterior work and have a regular client who has a large fiber glass hull boat which he has asked me to quote painting the outside of the hull. He points out that marine paint is very expensive and wonders if a house urethane or other type of conventional exterior paint would hold up as well and save cost?? I do know that whatever finish is put on, there needs to be numerous coats of clear lacquer over it to produce a really nice shine. So, my question is whether anybody knows what type of finish paint could be used vs. buying marine grade, and also same question for the lacquer. Also, any sources of manufacturers who might be able to answer these questions. Thanks ! Steve


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If the coating is not designed to be immersed, it shouldn't be used.


----------



## davisrf (Aug 7, 2007)

*Marine Quality Paint substitute*

Hi, thanks for the response. the hull to be painted will only be the sides of the boat, above the waterline. I should have clarified that. Steve


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Stick with a marine grade paint. Most of the cost will be the labor, unless you're doing him a favor or something. It is expensive for the coatings, but stripping and re-coating would be more costly. How big is the boat? Most cars take less than a quart, so I would imagine the boat would be similar, unless its a monster. 

A buddy of mine just refinished his 24' Crown Line, I think he used less than a quart, but it still ran over $100 for the quart.


----------



## davisrf (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Boat is a 36 Cabo. Hull is fiberglass so white color on it now is pigmented in the fiber glass gel coat, so wouldn't be removable. Not sure if this changes your thought as to using a non-marine paint?? Thanks, Steve


----------

